# New holland 7230



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking at replacing sickle mower with disc. Have settled on new Holland 7230. Why are thier so many of thies used machines around? Are there problems or just popular?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mjh14 said:


> Are there problems or just popular?


My vote would be for popular, at least in my area. A better answer could be influenced by dealer support in any given area. Eg. better support = more of a certain color machine.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mjh14 said:


> Looking at replacing sickle mower with disc. Have settled on new Holland 7230. Why are thier so many of thies used machines around? Are there problems or just popular?


Roller machine? Cutting grass or alfalfa?

Regards, Mike


----------



## hhr1206 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm looking at getting a 2015. Is there anything to look for before I buy a H7230


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The New Holland discbines are popular in my area.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I have a 7230 and love it. I'll never go back to a sickle. The only suggestion that I would make is to find one with the swivel gear box hitch. I can turn tighter than 90deg corners with mine with no trouble. I see guys that have the standard hitch that always leave uncut hay on most of their corners, and I can't help but shake my head.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's a 10 footer with Rolls I believe. They're very popular around here, it and the H7220.


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

I have the 7230 with standard hitch and I have to agree get the swivel gear box. Saves your driveline and rubbing on the hitch when you turn as well.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree with the other guys find a machine with the drawbar swivel hitch . The reason there is so many around is NH has had some good deals on trading up to new.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There is no doubt that a swivel hitch can be more manuervable especially when turning left, but there is no reason corners 90 degrees or less can not be made with a standard hitch. I have been in the field with probably a couple hundred customers with these machines since they came out in 96 and I can tell you there are tractor drivers and then there are operators. An experience operator can just about make a non swivel hitch machine come right back the way it came.

Many choose not to worry about the corners since that is how they always have done it. It is easier in their minds to cut the corners afterwards.

Making corners is a matter of timing. If you miss your timing then the ability of the bent hitch design to turn sharper and the ability to use the swing cylinder to pull the head in when making a corner and then swinging it back out as the corner is made will clean out any corner.

The problem with the standard hitch is turning left when the machine is in transport, but out in the field there is no other standard hitch machine out there as maneuvable.


----------



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes. Roll machine cutting grass.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

I've owned a 7230 with swivel hitch for two years and like the cut a wide swath. My only issue is that ther inside guard is outside of the cutter bar width and it is very easy to drag hay when turning or going back into your next cut. Once it starts dragging it will keep pushing hay until you stop and pick the header up. Other mowers on the market like Krone and Kuhn have the cutter bar outside of the frame width.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great machine. I had a 7230 for 3 years. Very little trouble. Easy to use, nice design, durable.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Going on 5(? maybe 4?) on mine. Mowing devil. Turning to the left when folded is a bit tricky. New set of blades every year.

Ralph


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Mellow, you might want to check your header flotation. Sounds like you are carrying a lot of weight on the inside and probably the outside end also.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> New set of blades every year.
> 
> Ralph


I do not see how yalls blades last so long up there. 60 acres on a 13' mower and the blades are DONE down here


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Colby said:


> I do not see how yalls blades last so long up there. 60 acres on a 13' mower and the blades are DONE down here


Cut about 85 acres, replace (or turn over) blades, after 1st cutting each year (with the occasional possible replacement do to a mole/ground hog, pushing a rock up that is). Do 4 cuttings total, blades normally still in pretty good shape, when changing. I just like a sharper one for 2-4 cuttings of alfalfa. Then again that's in MY area.

Larry


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I can get at least 200 acres per blade rotation, and if it weren't for the darn pocket gopher mounds in certain sections of my fields I'd probably be able to double that.

If there's on thing about the disc mower that's not as good as the sickle mower, it's how it handles gopher mounds. The sickle mower just sort of knifed the mounds off and only spread the dirt a little bit as it went through the conditioners. The disc mower on the other hand turns gopher mounds into dirt/dust explosions and covers a large area of the swath with dirt. It seems that by the time I ted it and rake it and bale it, that most of the dirt is knocked back out of the hay, but it sure makes for a dusty operations, especially when the breeze is following you :mellow:. I'm jut thankful that I only have a few acres of that to deal with, because if my whole operation were littered with gopher mounds, I'd definitely reconsider a sickle machine.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Colby said:


> I do not see how yalls blades last so long up there. 60 acres on a 13' mower and the blades are DONE down here


I don't have gophers, groundhogs, etc., or rocks. And I mow tall. So I am mowing grass instead of dirt.

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree Ralph, I mow at 3.5" and plan to try 4 this year. Mainly to see the difference in regrowth and can't help but think it should save some wear on the blades and cutter bar in general.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have had both the standard and swivel hitch I think the extra cost is worth it. The only problem I see with the swivel is you need a special hitch to pull it with a pick-up. Both styles worked well and can eat a lot of acres. We cut 250 acres twice and sometimes 3 cutting turn the bales after first cutting the put new on at beginning of each year.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

TJH said:


> I agree Ralph, I mow at 3.5" and plan to try 4 this year. Mainly to see the difference in regrowth and can't help but think it should save some wear on the blades and cutter bar in general.


TJH,

Are you running a NH disc mower? How are you achieving a 3.5"-4" stubble height? Do you adjust the cutter bar angle up? Or do you run different skid shoes? I've tried running my cutter bar angle up, and in thin grass it would leave uncut grass here and there (kind of like a bad hair cut). But at the same time, the 2"-2.5" stubble height can be a bit problematic with the tedder and rake.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

No it's a Vermeer 840. It has two positions on the header and will cut from 1.5 to 6 inches. The first position will cut from 1.5 to 3.5, and the second from 4 to 6. Now granted I haven't cut that high yet and would not in a thin stand so I will see what happens this year. If we don't start getting some rain I maybe shaving the ground.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Interesting...sounds a bit different the 7230. You can adjust the cutter bar tilt, which affects the stubble hight a little bit. Or you can buy extra skid shoes to increase the stubble up 4.5".

Honestly, the short stubble doesn't bother me all that much. At least the discs always make a real clean cut.

Well you can have some of our water. We had a long heavy winter here, and now it's been raining nonstop. I'm still waiting for all the snow to melt out of the fields. I think things are going to be a bit delayed this spring.


----------

